# Need Help!! No BM for over 2 weeks!!



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, TMI on the way...I have been diagnosed with Severe IBS C, and I just can't take it anymore! I was ok for like 6 months, and then BOOM...it knocked me down and I haven't been able to get back up! I have so much trouble having bowel movements, even after I take loads of fibre and such, nothing seems to help. I've had to have so many enema's because I get so blocked up and nothing seems to help it. Anything else that I could try...I'm desperate!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may be time for medical intervention at this point, so other than going to the doctor as they can do stuff there with enemas and cleaning out that you can't do at home I don't have much of a suggestion. If it is an impaction it may not be something you can deal with yourself.Hope you feel better soon.K.


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

My emergency, get-it-out-now solution is phosphosoda, that cleans me out from both ends! I get extremely nauseated from it, and always throw up from it, but it is the ONLY thing that will guarantee to clean me out. This is what my GI doc told me to use when my Zelnorm stopped working for a few days after Thanksgiving. After that, my Zelnorm is back to working great. I'd had somewhat of good luck producing BM's through overdosing on magnesium, but my doc told me to stop that and that's when he gave me Zelnorm, which I like better anyway.Hope this might help.


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

What ecaxtly is phosphosoda?? Where do I get it from?? Is it like CitroMag??


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I think phosphosoda is a bowel prep made by fleet. Its similar in action (I think) to mag citrate.


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Nancy...I just need to do something, because my back is starting to kill me, and my stomach or abdominals feel like they are going to explode...they can't expand anymore.


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

The phosphosoda is similar to mag. citrate, I don't know the difference. The phosphosoda comes in 1 1/2 oz. bottle, and it's in the pharmacy/drug store near all the laxatives, etc, it's an over the counter type of thing. It takes a couple of hours to work in me, and then it just takes off. With me, laxatives don't work and Miralax didn't help much either. Like I said, this I use only in an emergency.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

So are you ok now?


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Well it solved the clogged problem, but not the pain problem.....I had an ultrasound on Monday, and they can't tell me why I'm in so much pain....a Tylonel 3 won't even touch the pain!







I just am at my wits end with Docs and not getting any help or their inconsiderettness to the fact that I'm in this great deal of pain... unable to live any sort of a life at all.







IT's like nobody even wants to help me, just give her more pain meds and send her home...NOT WORKING people!!!! I want answers, I want tests done, I want something done!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Ask for the Sitz marker(transit time study):http://www.konsyl.com


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

I understand your frustration as I am going through a very similar thing. All the tests come back fine yet I am far from fine. Don't give up. Have you tried Zelnorm?


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

I have to have one of the worst doctors in the history of the world....He doesn't think that IBS warrants any medicine such as Zelnorm, until he tries everything else...Meanwhile....don't get me started...I need a new doctor!


----------



## 17586 (Dec 23, 2005)

You need to see a new doctor. Thats just not right.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

in the past it has been that long for me and i was wondering, can being constipated do you any long term damage?


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

THe problem with finding a new Doctor, is here in Ontario just getting any doctor is a miracle in itself! There just aren't any taking new patients....it is so stupid!!!







It took me over a year just to get the one I have! I'm sick of feeling like this all the time. I've gained a total of 30 LB's in the past year and a half...NOT GOOD!!!! I feel like a total ballooned whale!!


----------



## Guy (Oct 31, 2005)

I too have ibs c , it was nothing to only have one bm a week. I read many of the posts here and searched the internet for something that would help me. I found a site " DrNatura.com "I started the 3 month program on Dec.5 , since then i have 2 - 3 BMs a day . No bloating, leaky gut, or constipation. I took a chance with the theory that if the colon does'nt rid itself it will get inflamed and produce more mucous which made my life hell.The colon needs to heal from the lack of movement and inflamation so if anyone wants to know the results after month no. 2 I'll be glad to post them , otherwise check out the site listed aboveand get the program like I did . Let me tell you that I feel great ! no more unfinished BMs no more straining and no more bloated feeling! I know this product will help you like it helped me. I ordered it on a thursday night and it arrived on monday about lunchtime.


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Guy,I checked out the website...was this stuff expensive? Where did you get it from? Did you order it online, or at a store (walmart, GNC, etc)....Would love more info...


----------



## Guy (Oct 31, 2005)

I ordered this program online, it comes from California and for a 3 month program (which is what they recomend ) it cost me $203.00 cdn.Please note that I was some what skeptical about ordering online and the program itself,but I can't stress enough how it has changed my bathroom experience. Let me just say that its great to be able to finish a bm and enjoy the comfortable feeling between the bathroom visits.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

OK,does anyone else know anything about this program? That is a lot of $$$$$. What are the side effects if any? Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Too rich for my blood, and my pockets! That's crazy!!!! I think I'll keep looking for something else....


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Seeing someone say the wonderful things about DrNatura.com make me interested. I just wish there was garantees. I would spend $5000 if I knew it would definatley cure me. But unfortunatley with IBS and the many cures there is never a true garantee.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome guy







J my partner has went for 3 weeks without a bowel motion, his doc says theres nothing to worry about, mad or what?


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

I'm sorry but no BM for 3 weeks is just not normal. I am in pain if I skip 1 day. Yes I am in pain very often.


----------



## 22818 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi folks...I had IBS bad with tons of gas and bloating for years and years. I was severely constipated, and sometimes would not have a bm for WEEKS. I tried EVERYTHING. I am now 90% free of all symptoms...this is what has worked for me:Read "Eat Right 4 Your Blood Type"....follow it to the letter. Certain blood types do better with certain foods, and many people with IBS have reported good results following the guidelines in this book. I have.If you are severely constipated go to a colon therapist, get it cleaned out. It's very natural, all they do is flush your lower colon with water. It works and gives your colon a break. Don't hesitate just do it.Drink the following herbal tea EVERY DAY, at least 3 mugs full...cold or hot.Milk thistle teaDandelion teaBuy the pure tea in teabags...steep both teas in the same pot and drink LOTS of it EVERYDAY.I was eating lots of soluble and non-soluble fibre and getting NO RESULTS. Some people can eat fibre and it makes them go. What I discovered is that other people like me NEED WATER IN THE BOWEL for any fibre to work. These herbs gently drive water into the bowel, thus flushing the system. Take the following probiotic bacterial tablets:REUTERIJust one tab a day, apparently these are the best, you only need to take them for 21 days.ALSO I totally and completely avoid ALL wheat products, and most dairy products. This may not be appropriate for everyone but it works for me....the gluten in wheat and other grains is like GASOLINE for gas in my system. If you suspect that is the case with you DO NOT eat any wheat products or starchy foods with gluten. (for reference, see the book above)AVOID...coffee and sweets.Best of luck..P.S. Your medical doctor has your best interests at heart but quite frankly they are trained in treating DISEASE...I have found 10 times more RESULTS from alternative methods (as outlined above) than I ever have in a doctor's office. Posts: 2Â |Â Registered: 3


----------



## Guy (Oct 31, 2005)

Well , I'm in to month number two and so far I'm doing very well, I'm very happy and comfortable with my bms. I believe it was money well spent and I'm looking forward to finishing month number three. By the way I notied that Manderine hasn't posted recently I hope all is well.


----------



## 23748 (Jan 23, 2006)

Suggestion for finding a new doc. I'm a fellow Canadian and you're right it is very tough to find a GP. I managed to find one by looking in rural towns outside the city that I live in. It worked for me, and the doc helping me is very understanding, and wants to work with me to get me feeling better. Good luck!


----------



## 19745 (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by rj100:Hi folks...I had IBS bad with tons of gas and bloating for years and years. I was severely constipated, and sometimes would not have a bm for WEEKS. I tried EVERYTHING. I am now 90% free of all symptoms...this is what has worked for me:Read "Eat Right 4 Your Blood Type"....follow it to the letter. Certain blood types do better with certain foods, and many people with IBS have reported good results following the guidelines in this book. I have.If you are severely constipated go to a colon therapist, get it cleaned out. It's very natural, all they do is flush your lower colon with water. It works and gives your colon a break. Don't hesitate just do it.Drink the following herbal tea EVERY DAY, at least 3 mugs full...cold or hot.Milk thistle teaDandelion teaBuy the pure tea in teabags...steep both teas in the same pot and drink LOTS of it EVERYDAY.I was eating lots of soluble and non-soluble fibre and getting NO RESULTS. Some people can eat fibre and it makes them go. What I discovered is that other people like me NEED WATER IN THE BOWEL for any fibre to work. These herbs gently drive water into the bowel, thus flushing the system. Take the following probiotic bacterial tablets:REUTERIJust one tab a day, apparently these are the best, you only need to take them for 21 days.ALSO I totally and completely avoid ALL wheat products, and most dairy products. This may not be appropriate for everyone but it works for me....the gluten in wheat and other grains is like GASOLINE for gas in my system. If you suspect that is the case with you DO NOT eat any wheat products or starchy foods with gluten. (for reference, see the book above)AVOID...coffee and sweets.Best of luck..P.S. Your medical doctor has your best interests at heart but quite frankly they are trained in treating DISEASE...I have found 10 times more RESULTS from alternative methods (as outlined above) than I ever have in a doctor's office.Thankyou rj100, what you said makes a lot of sense....well it does to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome to all the newbies


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

After reading all that you wrote- I feel as if I need to tell you my sisters story- She is also a IBS-C sufferer. She had VERY VERY bad cramps- tummy pains ect. Nothing worked for her- after mis-diagnoses (sp?) endomerosis and many meds. It turns out that all the cramping was from Adhessions / Scar tissues *which was from her tramadic child birth from her son. All her Organs were attached to her stomache linning. She has microscoptic surgery to finally find the answer. After surgery she is doing alot better. So sometimes the cramping can be from something alot more then just IBS. ~~~Good Luck~~~


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

so Guy,what happens after your 3 months are up? Are you supposed to be "cured" or are you going to have to repeat this a couple of times/yr?Sweetbon


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Cindylou,i guess your sister had some sort of prolapse?When you say microscopic surgery,i guess you mean laparoscopy.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

HAVE YOU TRIED PSYLLIUM HUSKS?? They can absorb 8 times the amount of water that bran does & do not contain gluten because they are the seed husks of a weed called plantain. The secret is to drink heaps of water after taking psyllium so that the stools become bulky & soft which induces a motion.


----------



## Guy (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello everyone, Well sweetbon , I was planning on waiting three months to see how my body reacts and if i have to I will continue with a cheaper fibre supplement and if that does't work then I'll try the colonix fibre and see what happens. The colonix supplement contains not only fibre but the proper flora for the colon. Only time will tell if it has done what they claim. But I have to say that so far I'm happy with the results.


----------



## 16318 (Mar 9, 2006)

A daily 2 quart warm water enema is working for me, for a few weeks now. I read its an old treatment. And better for the colon than C.


----------



## 19632 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi,I'm a new user and I have suffered from this malady for the last 4 years. I too would go days without a BM. You may want to try a product called VEMMA. I tried it because it was recommeneded by a friend with the same issues. I've been on it two months and have finally conquered my malady. I have regular BMS everyday. It tastes good because it's fruit based, all natural with essential vitamins, minerals and magosteen (comes from Asia). My friend suffered 9 years. TMI here... her colon was so backed up, that the doctors were amazed. She now has BMS 2x's a day. She started the VEMMA in October. Now feels 100% better. I have no more abdominal pain. I can actually eat and know that it won't stay in my system. I hope this helps. If you want more info on VEMMA, let me know. My e mail is [removed][Note - welcome to the boards Adam. Please only post your email address in your profile, as per Terms of Service.Also, if you have any financial stake in the product Vemma please only post about it in the forum called "Products, services and websites". Thanks for your consideration.]


----------



## 17543 (Mar 12, 2006)

You poor thing! I suffered from IBS-C for 15 years and could not wait for Zelnorm! It did not work for me PLUS you cannot take it for more than 2 months PLUS it can cause liver damage! I found a herbal remedy that works great and is easier on my system than any thing I have ever tried. It's pretty inexpensive. I have tried EVERYTHING!


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Could you please tell us the name of this herbal remedy that works so well? Thanks


----------

